# Uber puts 1,800 on my 1099 as the referral bonuces that i got from them.



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

All they paid me were a few $5 passenger referrals 4 months ago.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Any guarantee pay is also included in the referrals amount.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

What is bonuces.


----------

